# Frog Room?



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I've been thing alot about turning our front half of the basement/garage into a bonus room to use for frogs/family. I've been monitoring temps for a couple of weeks and it stays about 75 degrees down there despite being 85-90 outside. I would need to frame in a wall/door to divide off the car area and I'm sure if I did that it would stay a bit cooler. I also have to move out all of our junk to make room for a cabinet & counter top to use as a workspace and a couple racks. 

Since I've been working at Lowes we get crazy discounts on stuff. There is currently a 36" kitchen cabinet w/ 2 door and a drawer that has a little damage on the back for $150 but my mgr said I could take it for $25. A laminate countertop to fit it would only cost me about $30 more and would make a perfect workspace. I've been painting the block with Dryloc and could get this done pretty quick if the wife lets me.

Problem is we rent and I'm kind of hesitant to do improvements to someone else's house when we are trying to save for our own. Especially since they would never reimburse us. We may just be here 4-5 years though so we can get some other things paid off so I may just go ahead and do it. It wouldn't cost me more than $100 to build the wall and add a door. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

This is the same cabinet we have damaged that I can buy cheap.









And this is the countertop I can buy/cut to fit for $30


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If you can do it cheap, I say dooo eeeet! That's a nice space. Maybe figure how to set it up so that most of it can move with you when you leave.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Problem is, your landlords might not appreciate you building a wall in their house without prior approval.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh it's definitely going when we move. 

I asked the landlords what would happen if I built the wall and they said "We will tell you thank you but we won't reimburse you".


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, as long as you have a plan. Around here, anything that is attached to the house stays when the renters move out. 

Can't wait to see it as you build it out!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, and I figure that it might be $125 for the lumber, drywall and the door. I got a 5g bucket of beige paint that the cust returned as the wrong color and Lowes marked it $10. Man, I love Lowes! I think the hardest part is going to be making the room.

Maybe I can get started next weekend? Shhhhh!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Go for it, Jared. 

Even if you're renting I would still do it. Say it costs $100 and you stay there another 4 years. If you do the math that works out to be $2.08/month. That's a cup of coffee and think of all the enjoyment you will get out of that room. You only live once! 

Cheers


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

You rent? Get baker's racks and be done with it!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah i think i will. Ill just take my time though. Its not like i was planning on drywalling over the block and installing cartpet, etc. Its definitely going to be wire racks and we have a folding room divider that i can put down there to hide the water heater.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I go to school at jmu, let me know if you need any help.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Cool, my wife works for JMU in the office for Judicial Affairs. You guys should be coming back next week for move in.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats right!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

So i started moving stuff out of the room, and started framing one of the shorter walls. Going to pick up more wood and drywall on friday. Sad thing is i will have racks with empty tanks and no frogs but......that gives me more time to get things setup right.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks like I will end up with 14' x 17' after I finish framing. One corner of the room is taken up by the water heater and the a/c unit and we have the spare refrigerator down there but decent room for some racks


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

JaredJ said:


> So i started moving stuff out of the room, and started framing one of the shorter walls. Going to pick up more wood and drywall on friday. Sad thing is i will have racks with empty tanks and no frogs but......that gives me more time to get things setup right.


It's better to have empty tanks ready for the frogs than to have the frogs and no tanks! Lol!

I'm really jealous! Looking forward to the day I can set up a frog room! Multiple tanks to build, lots of room for plants, lots of frogs, etc....

"Build it and they will come" 

-Chris


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

kitcolebay said:


> "Build it and they will come"
> 
> -Chris


Ha! I like that!


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

JaredJ said:


> Yeah i think i will. Ill just take my time though. Its not like i was planning on drywalling over the block and installing cartpet, etc. Its definitely going to be wire racks and we have a folding room divider that i can put down there to hide the water heater.


I'd skip the carpet, there will be leaks. My basement has block walls so I painted the block with drylock, a coat of kills, and high gloss latex; eliminates the drywall and furring strip work. I painted the floor with the cheaper floor paint they sell at Lowes; I wish I had gone for the 2 part epoxy. Attached is a picture of one side of the finished room, if you zoom in you can see how the floor is peeling. Anyway it looks like you have a nice space to work with.

Keep us posted with pic's
Brian


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice Brian! I have to make it over some day to "ooh" and "ahh" over your setup!

-Chris


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

BR5 said:


> I'd skip the carpet, there will be leaks. My basement has block walls so I painted the block with drylock, a coat of kills, and high gloss latex; eliminates the drywall and furring strip work. I painted the floor with the cheaper floor paint they sell at Lowes; I wish I had gone for the 2 part epoxy. Attached is a picture of one side of the finished room, if you zoom in you can see how the floor is peeling. Anyway it looks like you have a nice space to work with.
> 
> Keep us posted with pic's
> Brian


I already have 2 coats of beige dryloc on the block, im not painting anymore. I wanted to do a 2part on the floor with the chips but the landlord sealed the concrete before we moved in and epoxy wont stick to the sealer. Im not about to start etching the concrete and have to clean up that mess. As far as carpet, my wife wants to put a futon or sleeper sofa down there and she wants an area rug so ill probably throw down a 7x10.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> ...
> 
> As far as carpet, my wife wants to put a futon or sleeper sofa down there and she wants an area rug so ill probably throw down a 7x10.


I think that will look great and give you a nice place to chill out while you listen to frog calls


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd have no problem waking up to that. I may have to get myself into more trouble so I get banned to the "spare room"

Seriously though, I never thought that the most expensive part of this whole thing would be the insulation. OMG...6 batts of 15"x93" paper faced insulation is $240! Wow.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

LOL...never mind. I was thinking wrong. There are 11 93-inch batts in a compressed pack for $45 or I can get the 32ft roll for $12.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Home

I know, it's just insulation, but this stuff is off the hook. Fire resistant, and a sound barrier if that's a concern at all. It works too.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Thats nice stuff. The mansfield stuff i bought has some sound proofing to it. I had the stereo going while working down there and once i stapled up the insulation it got alot quieter on the car side.

I still have the other wall to do and the door, then i get to start the dreaded task of mudding....yuck!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Finished one wall and added the insulation. (yes I have to finish painting the rest of the block wall in back  )









This is a helper my son gave me to watch out that I dont cut any other fingers LOL









First coat of mud (yuck)









Going to start framing the other wall and for the door this weekend, and ALOT of moving stuff around to do. I think I'm also going to start a box for Goodwill.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking great! I need a basement!


----------



## philly phrog guy (Aug 13, 2012)

too bad i just saw this. just be careful, a friend of mine did the exact same you are doing, except in PA, any wall that partitions a garage area from living space needs to be built with flame retardant drywall and a fire door (which he did not do). after he moved out, the landlord sues him for a ridiculous amount because the improvement was not up to code, and won! now he lives in a 1 bedroom apt instead of the nice split level he bought. just food for thought.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah some people will do that. Here in Rockingham county 1/2 gypsum qualifies for fire wall, and the insulation I used is fire rated. If there are any penetrations or gaps in the drywall they need to be sealed with a fire rated expanding foam or sealant. Also a smoke/carbon monoxide detector has to be installed. My water heater is gas but it is vented to the outside so that's ok. 

The only non-specific is the door. Nothing really states what kind of door is needed, all the other basements on the block are hollow core but they were built years ago.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Now you have me thinking. I may just leave the walls as is and just frame the walls in casing and make it a walk through. If I don't completely enclose it and add a door it can't be considered a room or living space and doesn't need an inspection.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I may be ok just leaving it open, the temps are staying at 73 with the a/c off and 80 outside. I was concerned that if i enclose it temps would get warmer with no a/c running. Only real worry is how warm the space will stay when its 30 outside.


----------



## philly phrog guy (Aug 13, 2012)

i believe here, that a fire door needs to be made of steel, but i could be wrong. with the insulation you have in there, you should stay pretty cozy in the winter, provided the area is heated to begin with.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

So, i finished all I'm going to do as far as walls, I'll have to get pics up tomorrow. I got all the corner bead up, finished mudding everything, primed and painted all the walls. I'm in the process now of moving around racks but I'm getting a bit concerned about temps. 

This summer with temps over 90 the basement stayed around 76. Today was 74 outside and the basement was at 70. I never checked temps last winter downstairs but I think it stayed around 66. Definitely too cool for frogs. I have a heater but I'll have to see how cool it gets down there first.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

BR5 said:


> I'd skip the carpet, there will be leaks. My basement has block walls so I painted the block with drylock, a coat of kills, and high gloss latex; eliminates the drywall and furring strip work. I painted the floor with the cheaper floor paint they sell at Lowes; I wish I had gone for the 2 part epoxy. Attached is a picture of one side of the finished room, if you zoom in you can see how the floor is peeling. Anyway it looks like you have a nice space to work with.
> 
> Keep us posted with pic's
> Brian


What kind of shelves are these?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I just have the black wire racks that Target sells.

Edit: Oh you mean BR5's? They are like the ones you can get at lowes....I think


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Still need to clean up a bit, theres drywall dust everywhere. Also need to start moving some of the tanks onto the racks and get them started.


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Looking like some good progress. I like it already.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh, in case anyone asks... the 5g that's sitting vertical? I planned on putting in 6 or so terribilis....


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

JaredJ said:


> Oh, in case anyone asks... the 5g that's sitting vertical? I planned on putting in 6 or so terribilis....


Only 6?! You could also squeeze a few thumbnails in there with 'em!


But on a different note, everything looks like it is going well and is looking good! Keep up the good work! I'll have to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

LOL, yeah I just need to clean some more. Once I get the cabinet and countertop in place and move the short rack it will be nicer. I wish I could start on the tanks now but damn bills keep rolling in..


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I just have two questions that I've not seen addressed yet.
1. Are you worried about excessive temperature swings when the garage door opens in the heat of summer or the cold of winter?
2. What about carbon monoxide from your cars?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I dont think there will be much of a temp swing, the door is insulated and it's never really open. Theres is already a CO2 and a smoke detector down there and it never goes off, she always starts the car with the door open. I don't see it as an issue.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> I dont think there will be much of a temp swing, the door is insulated and it's never really open. Theres is already a CO2 and a smoke detector down there and it never goes off, she always starts the car with the door open. I don't see it as an issue.


That's cool. I was just wondering if you had given that any thought and you obviously have.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Found a Dymo labelmaker in the basement today that I used when I did controls, just have to find labels


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Painted over the Dryloc yesterday. I didn't like the other walls being white and the two rack walls being beige. Finishing up the second coat of semi gloss white latex today, looks much better.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Bought a greenhouse today to try to grow some plants since it's getting colder.









My store had them marked cheap.


----------

